# 40ft wide open lean to or free standing structure?



## maroon88iroc (May 29, 2012)

Is this possible? I have a closed in 30x40 shop with a slab in front that I would like to cover. The problem is I would like to keep the middle open or have very few support beams. The structure, whether it be a lean to or open carport, would be 40 ft wide and at least 15 feet deep. I have attached a picture of my shop and slab that I am trying to cover. Anyone have any ideas/advise for me?

As you can see my shop is built but on a hill so I only drive into it from the front but i would like yo keep the middle as open as possible so I can keep three vehicles parked on the slab


----------



## havasu (May 29, 2012)

I see only the use of metal I beams manufactured specifically for you, and embedded deep underground. A structural engineer would be your best bet to ask for advice.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2012)

So you are wanting to put a carport on the front on this structure?


----------



## maroon88iroc (May 29, 2012)

I just want to cover the slab I do not car how it is done but i would like it to look halfway decent. I have priced the clear span carports which would get me 40 foot wide and clear middle but they start at around $8k its not worth that to me. I figured a lean to with some sort of front truss system would work but I have no framing or building experience. I have checked into an ibeam style which is also too expensive but will also require deeper concrete as a footer and i do not want to cut up my slab and re-concrete. 

I think a stick built lean to would be most cost effective, I just dont know if its possible to leave the center open.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2012)

Stick built might be the cheapest route.  Are you thinking something like this with an open center? 

View attachment Carport.jpg


----------



## maroon88iroc (May 29, 2012)

Quick sketch in paint.. this is kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## cruzn57 (May 29, 2012)

metal or wood,  actually more than one, 
I'd do it from metal like the sketch above, 

can you weld?
if so you can fabricate it yourself, just study and ask.

I'd use metal roofing , its 26 ga, and lighter than wood, but stronger.,  
and comes in long lengths!


----------



## maroon88iroc (May 29, 2012)

Was thinking either 4x4 or 6x6 posts and yes multiple metal trusses, and was thinking of metal roofing.

I just don't know how many trusses I would need and what the spacing should be. Where can I find this information.


----------



## cruzn57 (May 29, 2012)

then search through the site, alot of info to be had there,
I did my stick built garage with metal roof,  gave the metal company the size, they figured out what I needed.


----------

